# Traynor YCS 100 Footswitch (TFS4) Need HELP...



## inzaneman (Jun 17, 2012)

Just picked up a used Traynor YCS100H. Unfortunately the footswitch is not working and someone has messed with the wiring because one of the switches broke, wondering in anyone that has one could take the bottom off and post a pic of the wiring. I cannot find a manual or schematic anywhere.

Thanks.
Mart


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't know if this is going to helphttp://www.traynoramps.com/downloads/servman/smycs100h.pdf
but see page 6 and 10
Cheers, d
And /or, email support and see if they can shoot you a diagram for the foot switch?
[email protected]
found this....bottom of page 7. D.
http://www.traynoramps.com/downloads/servman/smycs100h2.pdf


----------



## inzaneman (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks, but I have those diagrams, and I have called and emailed yorkville, And I live about two minutes away from Yorkville and still a no go, may have to order another full footswitch.


----------

